# Muscadine time in Missouri



## garymc (Sep 3, 2016)

I picked a few gallons of muscadines in the last week. Varieties that have produced ripe grapes so far are Triumph, Ison, Eudora, and Delicious. Tara will be next in a few days. I have Majesties coming in a week or two. The hulls on the pavestones are from some critter, likely a raccoon or opossum harvesting some. I uploaded the other 2 pics twice and the program flips them upside down, so I quit. So the answer for anyone wanting to see the pics right side up, turn your laptop or phone upside down.


----------



## garymc (Sep 3, 2016)

I went back out today and all of the grapes in the two upside down pictures were were dark purple, so I picked about half of them. Some were still firm.


----------

